# Penn senator 6/0



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Penn senator 6/0 for sale originally bought for shark fishing then I moved to sc where it was overkill so here it is $110 shipped $90 local pickup classic with black side plates located in myrtle beach sc


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Really need this gone guys drop to 90 shipped 75 local pickup


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Drop to 50 shipped


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not sure how.to post pics I can message them if.you send me a number via pm


----------



## Sunburned (Jun 11, 2015)

Charles McDonald said:


> I'm not sure how.to post pics I can message them if.you send me a number via pm


Can you please send pics to my phone 956-286-0555.

Sunburned


----------

